# Gesang von Instrumental trennen!



## El_DiozZ (9. August 2006)

Hi!
Gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich den Gesang von der Musik trennen kann, wenn ich die Instumental-Version des Liedes bereits besitze
Danke schon im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!!
MfG El_DiozZ


----------



## chmee (9. August 2006)

Herzlich Willkommen

Diese Frage wurde wirklich häufig gestellt *GRMPFL*#
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...tware/249966-stimme-aus-song-rausfiltern.html

mfg chmee


----------

